# Unknown singer



## theclassicalguy (Jan 21, 2009)

I can remember being in high school, just as I was getting into opera, and getting very excited about this commercial. I've looked and looked for it over the years and just found it the other day (only took 16 years!). Anyway, now that I've found it, any idea who the singer is?


----------

